
Facebook is undergoing a huge executive reshuffle - rmason
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/08/facebook-undergoes-a-huge-executive-reshuffle/
======
marrone12
> to shift responsibility and give more management power to some emerging
> leaders at the company while getting some seasoned veterans at the company
> to tackle more emerging technologies

Sounds more like FB allowing them to continue to vest rather than firing them
outright.

